
The One Million Project: Showcasing the power of the internet - joshferrara
http://theonemillion.com/
======
samwillis
Hmm, what's to say that they haven't inflated their stat of how much has been
donated in order to encourage more people to just give them money?

~~~
sabalaba
Wait you mean they're trying to manipulate us with "Social Proof"?

------
jakozaur
Wow, last time at least they were selling one pixel for 1$. Now world advances
1$ for nothing?

<http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/>

------
jdoliner
For some reason this doesn't sit well with me. We've seen the internet used
for some pretty amazing charity purposes before but I feel like internet
citizens have a limited interest in rallying together and doing so for its own
sake will make it less likely to happen for other's sake.

------
benwerd
It's like the Million Dollar Homepage, except _more_ brazen.

The goal seems to be to raise a million dollars. The secondary goal seems to
be to treat the Internet like a basket of schmucks.

My advice: save your money and give it to a good cause instead.

------
NateDad
I gotta get me one of these pages. I'm gonna call mine "The Ten Million
Project".

------
notmarkus
This is the worst thing I've seen all day.

------
PavlovsCat
_There aren’t any plans for the money, because this isn’t about the money.
It’s about accomplishing a goal._

And that goal is "raise 1 million dollars". So yes, it's about the money,
about nothing but.

------
businessleads
Would be clever if in return for your donation of $100 they let you set up a
blank-slate mirror on the domain of your choice. I call
therealtenmillionproject.com.

------
citricsquid

        How many would choose to give $25 instead?
    

If you want to do some good with $25: <http://kiva.org>

------
pilom
If they released the code they used to make the page, basically for the stripe
and social button integration, I'd probably donate.

------
codgercoder
Like many (any?) new environments, the Internet is rife with fools and
charlatans. They make an ecosystem, in their own way.

------
joshferrara
And now there seems to be a decent bit of actual happening now. People are
really buying it?

------
GotAnyMegadeth
What if they donate all the money to the KKK or something?

------
calinet6
Absolutely. Fucking. Genius.

I wish I had thought of this.

------
nollidge
What the fuck?

------
kunai
I'm in. $10.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I am also trying to make $1M for no reason, could you donate me $10?

~~~
kunai
That depends on the cause... What are you trying to prove?

My original comment was tongue-in-cheek. I am not going to donate any money to
a (questionable) organization that's not going to publish what it is going to
do with it.

I'd rather spend it on something more noble. Like giving it to a charity.

------
thelanceleblanc
wow, bold as hell and ballsy but cool idea...i want in

~~~
joshferrara
Right? I'll be interested to see how far this goes. What the heck, I'm
donating!

~~~
hamburglar
Yeah, I'm sure you are. :)

The sad thing is that this will probably work. He's not going to make a
million bucks, but I'm sure the number of idiots who will donate will make it
worth his while.

